# Relevé du courrier plus fréquent Mail iPhone



## PaddingtonBear (13 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible d'augmenter la fréquence à laquelle Mail sur iPhone relève le courrier ? Je suis allé dans Réglages > Mail, Contacts, Calendrier > Nouvelles données et j'ai coché "Toutes les 15 minutes" dans "Récupération des données". Je suis aussi allé dans Réglages > Notifications > Mail et j'ai tout coché y compris "Alertes".

Seulement là Mail a mis 36 minutes à m'afficher une alerte pour me dire que j'avais un nouvel email (envoyé 36 minutes avant, donc). J'ai besoin d'un relevé du courrier automatique avec alerte au moins toutes les 15 minutes, pour mon travail.

Et sinon Mail Mac peut relever le courrier toutes les minutes, n'est-ce pas possible avec Mail iPhone ?

D'avance merci !
PaddingtonBear


----------

